# Hello from Central Texas



## SC Heston (Feb 7, 2011)

Howdy!

Came across this site a little while ago. Recently petitioned a local Lodge and awaiting the Interview. Looking forward to a new journey.


----------



## Dave in Waco (Feb 7, 2011)

Welcome to the boards and good luck on your journey.


----------



## poppatattoo (Feb 7, 2011)

Hope all goes well.


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Feb 7, 2011)

Welcome to Masons of Texas!


----------



## Bro.BruceBenjamin (Feb 7, 2011)

Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Beathard (Feb 8, 2011)

Which lodge did you petition?


----------



## SC Heston (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks to all for your warm welcome.

Beathard, I petitioned Norton Moses Lodge #336.


----------



## Beathard (Feb 9, 2011)

Tell me when you have your degrees. I will do my best to attend. I really like visiting Norton Moses.


----------



## SC Heston (Feb 9, 2011)

The vote will take place at the next Stated Meeting on Feb. 21st.  I'm not sure when the actual initiation will take place, but
I will post the dates as they are scheduled and would be honored by any MoT member attending my degrees.


----------



## Dave (Feb 9, 2011)

Good Luck!


----------



## jwhoff (Feb 9, 2011)

Good to have you aboard.  Keep your ears and heart open and you'll go far.  Very far.


----------



## Bro. Bennett (Feb 10, 2011)

Good Luck and may you enjoy your Journey.....


----------

